# mplayer gl2 i kde lub czyste x'y...

## albatrosmw

witam

mam dosc dziwny problem z mplayer'em. po zainstalowaniu ati-drivers w wesji 8.582 na xorg-server-1.5.2 i kde-3.5.9 zauwazylem dosc dziwne zachowanie mplayer'a... a mianowicie kiedy uruchamiam go pod kde z fs=1 i vo=gl2 mam plynne video z akceleracja, jednak po przejsciu do okienka z pelnego ekranu brakuje akceleracji... ale - i tu jest cos co mnie dziwi - kiedy odpale czyste x'y bez kde i zapuszcze mplayer'a z tymi samymi opcjami co pod kde i przelacze na okienko ta akceleracja jest co wiecej moge zmieniac wielkosc okienka (choc to pewno nieistotne). a zeby bylo jeszcze ciekawiej kiedy odpale pod kde z vo=gl to akceleracje mam i na pelnym ekranie i w okienku... stad moje pytanie dlaczego pod kde w okienku jej brakuje natomiast na golych x'sach ona jest - tzn ta akceleracja  :Smile:  wydaje mi sie ze nie zalezy to od zawartosci mojego xorg.conf poniewaz fglrx jako sterownik  wywolywany jest przez x'y a pozniej wstaje nakladka czyli kde... jesli sie myle prosze o koretke. jestli ktos ma o tym jakiekolwiek pojecie i zna odpowiedz na powyzsze pytania prosze o odpowiedz  :Smile:  z gory dzieki i pozdrawiam.

marek

oto moj xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

Option         "AIGLX"    "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"     #The glx module enables software OpenGL rendering.

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        VendorName   "HYUNDAI"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        ModelName    "N220W DVI"

        HorizSync    31.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  60

        Option      "DPMS"

#gtf 1680 1050 60

#Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

#Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

#Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

Option "TexturedVideo" "on"

Option "Textured2D" "on"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

```

a tak na marginesie to warto zainstalowac w/w wspomniana wersje sterownika, szczegolnie kiedy oczekuje sie poprawionej synchronizacji na zintegrowanych kartach hd3200 podczas odtwarzania filmow - wreszczie udalo im sie to jakos naprawic i dziala tak jak pod xp  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Maly ot, dlaczego uzywasz gl(2)? U mnie najlepiej filmy wygladaly i sie upscalowaly przy xv.

----------

## albatrosmw

uzywalbym xv gryby sterownik wspieral ten tryb jednak jak na razie go nie wspiera...

w 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep WW' wypluwa mi cos takiego:

```
(WW) fglrx(0): Video Overlay not supported on AVIVO based graphics cards. For XVideo support use Option "TexturedVideo".
```

nie wiem czy to o to chodzi ale skoro dopiero teraz poprawili synchronizacje na tej karcie, ktora posiadam (ktora przedtem praktycznie wogole nie dzialala) - wydaje mi sie ze xv to dopiero przyszlosc...

podczas proby 'mplayer *.avi -vo xv' dostaje cos takiego:

```
[VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.

[VO_XV] Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read

[VO_XV] DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!

[VO_XV] See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers.

[VO_XV] Try -vo x11.

Błąd przy otwieraniu/inicjalizacji wybranego urządzenia video (-vo).
```

----------

